# Henbit



## NativeRose (Nov 15, 2003)

Henbit, an edible very prolific weed, is growing all over the place here. I have never tried but wondered if any of you have eaten it. A book I have on edible weeds and things says that it is good in salads or cooked. Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone has tried it and was it any good?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

LOL, no I have never tried it. My FIL always called it gravel weed and said it was good for kidney stones when made a tea. I looked it up and the books said Henbit. Square stem, three quarter round, serated edges and purple flowers when it blooms. NO MENTION OF KS CURE. FIL still said gravel weed. LOL  Eddie


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

I have tried it, but cannot recommend it. It has little hairy stems and the texture is terrible. and the taste ain't too good either. just my two cents worth. I do have some recipes for it that I have never tried, and I must admit I haven't ever cooked it so who knows? Maybe it is great cooked. If you try it let me know what you think.


----------



## NativeRose (Nov 15, 2003)

Well the henbit is still around and I haven't gotten up the courage to try it yet. Mostly because of all skunks, raccoons, armadillos and everything else that pees in the yard. I don't care how much it is washed I am a little afraid to try it.


----------



## zealot (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes, henbit grows all over here and I often use it in salads, especially in winter when few other greens are growing out there.

Not everyone likes it though, since it's fuzzy especially when the leaves are young. (My mother once opined that eating henbit leaves "feels like eating a mouse.")


----------

